# A couple videos from the last week



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Shot with my phone so nothing fancy


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work.I like the guy with a spray gun in 1 hand and a brush in the other.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Mike, sure would like to see some before and afters!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Mike, I would get the guys on the green house a nice spray extension and a longer extension pole for the back roller.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Looks good Mike, I would get the guys on the green house a nice spray extension and a longer extension pole for the back roller.


Thanks Sean.  That video was basically staged. A small house like that, its more productive if I do my own backrolling and let the guys start knocking out the trim. 4-8 would have been my choice on that particular house. We didnt have it in the trailer that day. As for wands, oh yeah.....Love em :thumbup: Some of these smaller homes like this one are too cut up and its a little tougher to properly get all the rafter tips and behind gutters, etc. so sometoimes its just as easy without. It does crack me up when I see guys spraying tilt-ups out of a lift without a wand :whistling2: Heres another video of my guys prepping a deck today so we can stain tomorrow and get back on exteriors Monday. I am trying to capture more footage now that I am no longer solo (used to tape my camera to a step ladder) Im still working to much and too tired to spend much time with video editing for now, As winter comes, I will go thru my clipps and put together some better quality stuff like Aaron does, Chris, or Shearer out of Seattle. Those three are the youtube kings :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I will go thru my clipps and put together some better quality stuff like Aaron does, Chris, or Shearer out of Seattle. Those three are the youtube kings :thumbsup: ‪Deck sanding to prep for stain in Vancouver Wa by Woodland Painting LLC‬‏ - YouTube


I hear you. I would add Topcoat and Jp into that list as far as PT guys go. 

Glad you are having a great season Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I hear you. I would add Topcoat and Jp into that list as far as PT guys go.
> 
> Glad you are having a great season Mike. :thumbsup:


True. Didnt mean to leave anyone out. I have been quite inspired by the videos here at PT by several members :thumbsup: Mine are coming soon as I can catch my breath. Here it is 8:30 PM on a Saturday night and Im still hard at it in business mode.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> True. Didnt mean to leave anyone out. I have been quite inspired by the videos here at PT by several members :thumbsup: Mine are coming soon as I can catch my breath. Here it is 8:30 PM on a Saturday night and Im still hard at it in business mode.


I was just throwing a couple names out too. A great amount of talented guys/gals on this forum. I don't think work leaves my brain for very long. With the great year you are having I imagine you will be thriving in the next 5 - 10. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I was just throwing a couple names out too. A great amount of talented guys/gals on this forum. I don't think work leaves my brain for very long. With the great year you are having I imagine you will be thriving in the next 5 - 10. :thumbsup:


lol.....It doesnt leave the brain for long does it?  But, thanks Sean. I appreciate the compliment. I have truly been blessed way beyond my expectaions or what my goals were for this year. Never thought I would have 3 guys this summer either. I was only going to hire one this summer, but there was no way that was going to keep up with whats been coming in. I cant imagine where I would be had I not stumbled upon this site last year. I would say PaintTalk has been the biggest asset to my business since I started it 15 months ago. :thumbsup: Even if I do off from time to time and say...."THATS IT!!!!!! I AINT EVER COMING BACK!!!!"  Lol Take my ball and go home, then come back a few days later with my tail between my legs :whistling2: The info available here is priceless.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RCP said:


> Looks good Mike, sure would like to see some before and afters!:thumbsup:


I shot a couple quick photos today. I will work on putting together a few photos and maybe even do a Benjamin Moore Arborcoat report, since this was the first time I used it on anything other than the decks I have been doing. I was quite happy with the Arborcoat Solid Stain. The house is 3800 sq ft. Body is Benjamin Moore Arborcoat Waterbourne Solid Stain, trim and railing is Benjamin Moore Aura Low Luster, and I went with Flood Solid Stain on the deck, and Sherwin-Williams All Surface Enamel on the front door.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, I love that style, the color fits it well.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you always backroll horizontal siding up and down like in the video?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice woodland I just wAtch some of your videos good stuff. Hey I am curious about the abor coat . I got a project coming up ranch house and deck thinking about using the same products maybe armstrong for the deck . And the abor-coat for the siding .


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Do you always backroll horizontal siding up and down like in the video?


Yes I do. Unless its primer on new wood why not? I find it much more productive, and it dries down just fine.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Very nice woodland I just wAtch some of your videos good stuff. Hey I am curious about the abor coat . I got a project coming up ranch house and deck thinking about using the same products maybe armstrong for the deck . And the abor-coat for the siding .


Thank you. That was my first shot at Arborcoat solid on siding. I was quite pleased with it. I back brushed everything. The stuff dries pretty fast. Covers well, goes a long ways, didnt have a problem with laps marks which suprised me with a deep red like that. At $42 or so per gallon, its not cheap so you gotta have the extra $$$$ figured in to the bid.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Had an easy one today. New HardiPlank siding


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Had an easy one today. New HardiPlank siding  ‪Painters in Woodland Washington‬‏ - YouTube


I would fire the spray guy in a heartbeat :no: is this his first house ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no back brush on hardie?

do you come back and cut in where the eaves meet the fascia?

I like the masking setup. I would spray more if my area wasn't so windy.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Sometimes I think, do the posting of videos make for an open door for a mature discussion among a larger than nationwide network of professionals?
Probably not so..... I have a website and office tasks to work on anyway. Tomorrow is pay day. I hate pay day.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I would fire the spray guy in a heartbeat :no: is this his first house ?


 That would be me.  And no, it is my 2nd house. LMAO Whats wrong with it? Keep in mind we aint in Tejas Toto. This is the Pacific Northwest where you run a smal tip because the paint will drift forever.  Perhaps you care to post your video? :whistling2: Come on....Lets see a video. Your mouth wrote the check, can your a$$ cash it hombre? :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Another from today


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A short video of my new trailer


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just putting up a few more til winter comes and I have the time to make better ones. Of course if things go well I wont have time during the winter either


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are getting pretty dang good at those Mike! Looks like that one you have the length set to the song, might want to fix that. Love the before/after shots.


----------

